# Budsgunshop.com Warning



## cougartex

On budsgunshop.com, this warning drops down from the top:

“Due to multiple reports of fraud, we have shut down credit card payments for the weekend, while we investigate this issue further. All other payment options remain available. ACH payments will receive 3% cash discount price.”

EDIT - Buds has sent an email to the affected customers.


----------



## bayhawk2

Wonder what that's all about?


----------



## Shipwreck

There have been complaints of people's card numbers being used for fraud purchases after buying from Buds.


----------



## clockworkjon

Oh great! I just bought one on there 2 weeks ago! Guess I will have to keep an eye on my account.


----------



## jeffegg2

I received the email, I'll have to change the cards I guess.... Haven't seen any fraud charges yet...


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I got the same note from Bud's about two days after some tool tried to charge $70 to my card number at a shoe store in Africa of all places. Forunately my card Co. was on the ball and refused the charge, notified me, cancelled the card and a new one is in the mail. Not necessarily linked to my recent Bud's purchase but more probable than not.

I commend Bud's for putting the word out as soon as they figured out what was going on. This will hurt them in the short term but hopefully that honesty will benefit them in the long run. In my case no real harm nor foul but sure made an impression on me about my credit card company. Pays to have one that is paying attention.


----------



## cougartex

This message appears now at Buds.

"The upgrades to our credit card payment system are now completed..."


----------



## cougartex

*Warning II*

In addition to credit card information, your email address may have been stolen also.

From Buds Forum - General Discussion -

buds gun shop reviews (budsgunshop.com) • View topic - Bud's Gun Shop location


----------



## cougartex

The following is what RexBudsVP, posted on Buds Forum.

"I am very sorry to hear you guys were among the ones experienced a fraudulent charge after shopping with us. We have done our best to communicate what we have been able to find out so far. We sent emails to only those customers who (by our records) had even the possibility of experiencing an issue of fraud&#8230;"

To see complete posting -

buds gun shop reviews (budsgunshop.com) • View topic - My credit card was stolen


----------



## 9mm-jackson

*Buds gun shop is bad business*

So here is what happened. I ordered a couple of things from Buds gun shop. It was when they were doing the give away for the 500k customer. Not thinking anything of it I went ahead and tried to win. A week and a half later I see some fraudulent charges on my bank account. I call the bank, it will be 24hrs to credit the money and in the meantime we need to cancel your card as this is where the charges are coming from. This was on a friday, no bank open on saturday and rent was due that day, so no access to any of my money and now I have a late payment charge due for rent being late. Then I get this email :

The following Fraud Alert notification email was originally sent Friday evening to a list of our customers facing the possibility of fraud. Upon receiving several customer responses to the email today, we realized that not everyone on the list received a notification. In an effort to be sure everyone on the list is notified, we are sending the same email again tonight.

You may have noticed the alert on our website indicating that credit card payments have been shut down for the weekend. This is due to our staff receiving multiple reports from customers who have experienced unauthorized charges on credit cards that were used previously on our website. Many of these customers also have made purchases at other locations and websites, so we cannot be sure of the source of the problem at this time. Please be assured that we are communicating with our third party credit card processor and are gathering all the information we can to evaluate the nature and scope of the problem. In the best interest of all our customers, credit card processing has been completely turned off for the weekend. We expect to have the additional details on Monday and will then respond accordingly.

If you have concerns about one or more of your credit cards please proceed to check your credit cards on-line website or call your credit card issuing bank to check for any recent unauthorized charges. Keep in mind that should you discover any unauthorized charges you will NOT be responsible for them in accordance with your card member agreement.

We apologize for any inconvenience and do not wish to alarm you, however we feel a responsibility to quickly inform customers that placed an order using their credit card in the event that fraud has occurred.

Well, I tried to contact them to see if there was anything they would do about this as the email basically to me said our 3rd party biller and your bank will handle all of it and buds is just gonna give you this email. I explained to them everything that happened.....Nothing, no response at all. I will never do business there again. I will stick to buying from RGGUNSNY.COM Online Store RG Guns NY Online Gun Store. At least he doesn't ignore you if there is a problem!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I don't understand your complaint.
What did Buds do wrong, in your estimation?

As soon as they realized they had a fraud problem, they shut down their credit-card-order mechanism to prevent further fraud, and they notified their credit-card customers, including you, in as timely a manner as possible.
They told you exactly how to handle the fraud on your end, and their instructions were correct and useful. Your bank expunged the fraudulent charges.
Those are all of the steps that they could take, and that's exactly what they did. What's wrong with that? Is there something else, perhaps, that you haven't told us?


----------



## 9mm-jackson

The fact that due to Bad security on their end, the people they hired to process payments, I had to pay a late payment charge for my rent. The bank doesn't give you that. But my biggest complaint is the lack of care when I emailed them, the least they could have done was emailed me back.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I bet that if you carefully explain the problem to the landlord or his collection agency, they'll either refund your late fee or apply it to next month's rent.

But it can't be Buds' fault, if you pay your rent by credit card exactly when it's due, and then find out that your bank has had to cancel your card and issue another.


----------



## Shipwreck

Steve, the real problem is that their are dozens of people who had the same thing posting on all the various gun forums... They even shut down credit card payments for a while.

And, as we all know, or suspect, the vast majority of Bud's customers is probably not posting this all over the internet gun forums. So, I suspect that if I am reading this many threads everywhere (on multipage threads on some forums), then the problem was probably VERY wide spread.

Honestly, after reading all the stories on other forums, I do not think I would buy from then either. They have not been handling it very well, and this has effected MANY people.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK. I didn't realize that the problem was so widespread.
I'll shut up now.


----------



## zhurdan

Sorry, but I don't feel any sympathy. I know that sounds rough, but here's why... PAY YOUR RENT FIRST, then buy stuff you want. That whole need vs. want thing and all.

Not to mention, there are so many ways to protect yourself from fraud that it's just ridiculous to get hit with fraud. Most credit cards have an online "one time use virtual account number" that you can generate so the company never has your real account number, and since it's only good for one transaction, they can't use it again. If your credit card company doesn't offer this, get a different credit card.

This whole Bud's thing is precisely why I use virtual account numbers.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, and the virtual # is a good idea. I will admit to being a bit lazy in that regard. But, I would be concerned with buying from a place when a large # of people are hit all at once after buying from a specific vendor...


----------



## adjohns3

cougartex said:


> On budsgunshop.com, this warning drops down from the top:
> 
> "Due to multiple reports of fraud, we have shut down credit card payments for the weekend, while we investigate this issue further. All other payment options remain available. ACH payments will receive 3% cash discount price."
> 
> EDIT - Buds has sent an email to the affected customers.


I got in on the mess...they tried over $500 in charges on my card in Canada. Visa caught it and cancelled card which is good, but I had to change a number of my accounts that I had set up on regular deduction on that card number.
If--when -- they hopefully catch this gang, let us have 15 minutes with them...we can fix it so this does not happen with these folks anymore.

:smt083


----------



## buckler

I never use credit cards or bank cards on the Net. I use only the prepaid debit cards, with bogus info furnished, so they can't send the "reloadable" card, and so nobody can steal the money. To me, it's worth the $5 charge for a new card, to know that nobody can enter my bank accounts with stolen info.


----------

